# Best video game of all time...?



## MattGTO (Jul 15, 2007)

...What do you think?


I would say with confidence Battlefield 1942. BF2 is good and BF Bad Company looks amazing, but, like movies, nothing beats the original.


P.S. has anyone seen the BF Bad Company Teaser and documentaries on Youtube yet? Amazing!


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

I always go back to the Zelda series. Majora's Mask is my personal fav.

Ben


----------



## rcracer1120 (Nov 9, 2007)

i dont know theres to many two choose from mybe call of duty


----------



## cih1979 (Sep 2, 2007)

My favorite game RIGHT NOW that i have practically worn out is Fable and Fable:The Lost Chapters
i know some ppl hate it cause it seems short but you can really drag that game out forever if you do EVERYTHING
Favorite of all time?............ i have no idea way too many to choose from, i guess if you went by the number of hours i put into it i might have to say tetris for the original NES


----------



## lilies34 (Jan 10, 2008)

i don't know about you guys but i really love final fantasy series! :thumbsup: 
______________
http://www.grandfatherclockmarket.com


----------



## DemonSpeeding (Jan 11, 2008)

assassins creed


----------



## jedimario (Sep 16, 2005)

Morrowind, hands down.


----------



## cih1979 (Sep 2, 2007)

I've changed my mind, the game i have the most fun playing is definitely Any of the Halo games, especially halo 3 on xboxlive........its so much fun to play against other ppl. I have actually got friends on halo3 that live from the u.s to canada to australia and new zealand


----------



## Roadkillinacan (Sep 19, 2006)

I gotta go with the duke nukem games being my favs. Disappointingly there hasnt been a new one in a long time but im still hopeing.


----------



## scrappydude (Sep 1, 2006)

Counter Strike Source Beats All Your Dumb Games, Pc Beats Every System On The Market!!!


----------



## cih1979 (Sep 2, 2007)

Tell me about this counter strike source you have me interested


----------



## Moparaz (Jan 26, 2008)

I love the 18 wheels of steel series myself


----------



## spyhunter50 (May 17, 2005)

zelda Majora's Mask


----------



## jedimario (Sep 16, 2005)

Morrowind, hands down


----------



## spyhunter50 (May 17, 2005)

never heard of that game...


----------



## Moparaz (Jan 26, 2008)

Pokemon is great too


----------



## 440 (Feb 23, 2008)

Commander Keen (Series)
Sam & Max (Series)
Full Throttle
Wing Commander (Series, including Privateer series)
Zork (Series, yes....text)
Duke Nukem 1-2-3d (all the other ones suck)
Dark Forces (Series)
Wolfenstein (Series)
D00M (Series)
Quake (1, 2 and 4..never liked 3)
Descent (Series)
Call of Duty (Series, especially CoD4)
Fear
Elder Scrolls: Morrowind (+ the add-ons/expansions)
Elder Scrolls: Oblivion (+ the add-ons/expansions)

Theres more but I can't think of anymore.


----------



## HILLFINGER (Mar 28, 2008)

Original Doom or Call of Duty 4


----------



## spyhunter50 (May 17, 2005)

i just got a gba and got zelda link to the past... i love that game... i reamber playing it on my super nes..lol


----------



## ScudMissile (May 10, 2005)

battletanks for nintendo 64


----------



## spyhunter50 (May 17, 2005)

i know a place i can get that game... lol... never played it ..


----------



## jason trombley (Jan 30, 2007)

the worlds best video game is definetly gears of war(xbox 360)


----------



## Atencio (Mar 15, 2005)

I would say the best of all time was Half Life. It had a compelling story, top notch graphics and it's engine served as the platofrm for Team Fortress Classic, Day of Defeat, and Counter-Strike. 

Still you have to give at least a nod to the Granddaddy of them all "Doom"


----------



## spyhunter50 (May 17, 2005)

i like the looks of quake 3 ..... but never played it....


----------



## MDB (Nov 8, 2002)

Mario Kart series hands down. 

Racing with your buddies and hitting them with a turtle shell or a lightining bolt= fun.

Later,

Mark


----------



## spyhunter50 (May 17, 2005)

mario kart 64 is the best i seen...


----------



## POCKETWOCKET (Jun 12, 2004)

solo: Resident Evil 4, followed closely by Banjo-Kazooie and then Conker's Bad Fur Day
team playing: Mario Kart 64, followed closely by Lego Star Wars and then Mario Kart Wii ( wish we could do grand prix racing in multiplayer mode  )


thanks for the contest :thumbsup:


----------



## Rocker55 (Oct 30, 2007)

Call of Duty 4 Modern Warfare, and I can't wait for Call of Duty 5 World at War!! THAT WILL BE THE BOMB!


----------



## mama_mia_k (Oct 20, 2008)

Castlevania: Symphony of the Night
Super Mario Brothers 3 (can't beat the old classics)
Final Fantasy 10 (sorry, I was late coming in on the FF world)
Call of Duty 4


----------



## sdtech58 (Aug 13, 2008)

James Bond 007 on N64. I can't count how many hours of play I logged on that when I should have been doing my Calc III and Thermo homework. Best 4-person game ever. Hands down!!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Diablo/Hellfire and Diablo II!


----------



## hunkojunk34540 (Nov 10, 2008)

one of mine is need for speed high stakes


----------



## JasonZ (Jul 17, 2007)

Halo 3


----------



## dragonhead00 (Aug 16, 2008)

I stopped at Halo 2, and I was obsessed.


----------



## jefferson (Jan 6, 2008)

Call of Duty 4..... Call of Duty World at War..... Metal Gear Solid 4..... Grand Theft Auto 4...... Gran Turismo (for only being an appetizer till the real one comes out)


----------



## airdave (Feb 4, 2009)

I'd like to say Tempest...the real, original, arcade video game, one of my all time favorites.

But the reality is.....Pong

without it, there would be no Halo, no Duke, no Zelda, no Quake, no Mario, no nothing.

No-one today will ever know or understand the impact of this game.
And no-one today will understand the hours and hours of playing this game provoked.
If you are old enough (like me) to remember the day...when personal gaming appeared, you might understand.


----------



## Roadkill22 (Feb 23, 2009)

GTA San Andreas Or GTA Vice City... Pretty good games.


----------



## kdaniell (Feb 20, 2009)

airdave said:


> I'd like to say Tempest...the real, original, arcade video game, one of my all time favorites.
> 
> But the reality is.....Pong
> 
> ...



I do understand... and then came Odyssey, still remember the giddiness of opening that box up under the Xmas tree, arhem, a couple of years ago.

The levels Tempest had... they just kept on coming. I can't think of anything I've played since that flowed like that. 
But I was the guy a few games down playing Berzerk and hopelessly addicted. If I had now the rolls of quarters I used to pump in those machines over the years I think I could buy a couple new cars. No regrets... great times!


----------



## l0ll00l (Mar 9, 2009)

I'd have to say CSS is the game I've spent the most time playing, but I think my favorite is still Super Mario Bros. 3.


----------



## Spectraflamed (Feb 12, 2003)

pokemon


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Dragon's lair from the 80's ...take that..:thumbsup:


----------



## Megaman (Jan 26, 2009)

ToeJam & Earl


----------



## robsdak (Apr 11, 2009)

Age of Empires 1 & 2. I have played a bunch of games, this is the one i keep going back too.


----------



## r_chez_08 (Apr 14, 2009)

cih1979 said:


> I've changed my mind, the game i have the most fun playing is definitely Any of the Halo games, especially halo 3 on xboxlive........its so much fun to play against other ppl. I have actually got friends on halo3 that live from the u.s to canada to australia and new zealand


halo!!!!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Don't forget the predecessor to Doom - Castle Wolfenstein! The original 1st person shooter on PC. This was the first shareware title that I actually paid money for to buy the whole game. I think as a bonus they sent me a copy of Commander Keen. I wasn't disappointed. When Doom came out, half the battle was trying to network 4 computers together in the days before Windows networking. 

Pong was the original arcade video game, but I can remember seeing lines of people waiting to play Space Invaders and Asteroids at the arcade. Anyone else remember people putting a quarter on the machine to hold their place in line?

As far as console games, don't leave out Tetris on any platform. A simple yet highly addictive game. It was one of the best games for the Game Boy and you could even play head-to-head multiplayer through system link.


----------



## KidTDragon (Apr 22, 2009)

Katamari Damacy!


----------



## Big Lester (Aug 17, 2005)

The God of War series is awesome


----------



## ThePixelMines (May 23, 2009)

*Best game?*

I'd have to say either "Bionic Commando" for the NES or Spiderman 2 for PS2.


----------



## cih1979 (Sep 2, 2007)

Fable, Fable II, Call of Duty 4, Call of Duty 5 world at war. I played the "orange box" and beat portal in one sitting it was rediculously fun, i cant wait for more levels


----------



## Wisconsinrcman (Jun 22, 2009)

SOCOM 2 (and the rest of the series)


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

Crysis. Brilliant singleplayer (although storyline mainly sucks), graphics are a blowout, and I love the "interact with everything" idea.


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

This might not be the best game of all time, but I am playing ALOT of Metal Gear Solid 4


----------



## compfast (Aug 10, 2009)

Morrowind, Zelda, Battlefield 2 and Call of Duty 4 are my top four pics. Battlefield 2 is my favorite.


----------



## chriszamac (Mar 14, 2006)

Final Fantsiy 7 Hands Down


----------



## tats21 (Jul 20, 2008)

i like call of duty myself cant wait for november for the new one to come out


----------



## Loony (Jan 31, 2005)

tats21 said:


> i like call of duty myself cant wait for november for the new one to come out


+1 

Call of Duty Modern warfare
and Cod MW2 are the best


----------



## crazzycat (Oct 8, 2009)

Warcraft!:thumbsup:
---------
...With love to myspace glitter graphics...


----------



## msircracing (Sep 5, 2008)

Call of duty all the way


----------



## Gt35rgsx (Sep 2, 2009)

Call Of Duty


----------



## thebigmacmoomin (Nov 28, 2009)

I love cars, so the best games are Gran Turismo for Playstation. A close second would be Pro Evolution Soccer.


----------



## SuperKev (Dec 3, 2009)

contra nes


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

For the old NES platform: The Dragon Warrior series. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Big Lester (Aug 17, 2005)

God of War 1 and 2 imho


----------



## Starbuzz (Feb 10, 2010)

Command & Conquer: Renegade is my favorite. I bought it 3 years ago and have't played any other game since lol!


----------



## JasonZ (Jul 17, 2007)

Warcraft 3 The Frozen Throne.


----------



## cih1979 (Sep 2, 2007)

call of duty Modern warfare 2 is rediculously awesome........... i have it for the ps3 and the xbox 360 i guess you could say i am addicted to it


----------



## codereborn (Dec 1, 2017)

*call of duty*

Call of Duty is a first-person shooter video game franchise. The series began on*Microsoft Windows[/URL]*, and later expanded to consoles and handhelds. Several spin-off games have been released


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

airdave said:


> I'd like to say Tempest...the real, original, arcade video game, one of my all time favorites.
> 
> But the reality is.....Pong
> 
> ...


I am old enough to remember PONG and we played for hours. Does anyone remember the physical game with the light on a wand - inside a TV type monitor?

I mostly do the driving videos and they keep getting better each year so picking a favorite is hard.

There was also Myst and Simcity along the way.


----------



## abcc456 (Jul 10, 2018)

Myst frustrated me so much as a kid!

Playing Ys Viii currently on Switch. Fun little console.


----------



## Hobby Dude (Aug 7, 2019)

Best video game of all time, hmm that's a toughie, I would say this is my number one...…………..


----------



## thompsonmax (Nov 20, 2019)

Hi there. In my opinion, it is the Call Of Duty or Battlefield. I like both.


----------

